
James Clapper avoids charges for 'clearly erroneous' surveillance testimony - notscj
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/james-clapper-avoids-charges-for-clearly-erroneous-surveillance-testimony/article/2651233
======
votepaunchy
If we have learned anything from Trump it is that when lying you should never
admit to the lie.

